

Ask HN: Any tips on how to spend my semester abroad? - atomroflbomber

Hello HN!<p>On Wednesday I&#x27;m going on a semester abroad to Perth (Western Australia) until December. Until now I was not quite sure how I should spend my Semester abroad. Now I&#x27;ve got this idea of using the semester to do a lot of sports and live as healthy as possible to prevent any diseases that might be caused by future stress I will probably have to face when joining the labour force. As I was told that the academic level will not be too high I should have enough time for that.<p>Do you have any ideas or experiences what I should additionally do to to gain as much positive and sustainable effects out of my 4 months in Western Australia?<p>Thanks :)
======
JonRB
If you're like the majority of exchanges that come to my university and have a
pass/fail condition, I'd aim to pass your units and just take full advantage
of the fact that you're in a foreign country. Enjoy yourself, get plenty of
time to yourself. One of the best things about exchanges is the people you
will meet. You could meet anybody from your soulmate to your future best
friend to your future business partners.

------
phren0logy
Meet new people, and make plans with them. Do stuff, and get out of the house.

As most people get older, it becomes harder to spend that length of time far
away. Take advantage to the friendships that develop over months.

------
ams6110
Oh for pete's sake, you make it sound like going to work is like going into
combat. It's not that bad, most people I know think work is a lot less
stressful than school.

~~~
atomroflbomber
Oh sorry, I did not mean it in that way, I actually look foward to start
working! Nevertheless, I think some burnout prevention is never wrong.

